# Who got the Arrow?



## Crazy8 (Feb 6, 2015)

There was a Hiawatha Arrow posted near Des Moines in the Antiques section of CL for $250.  I emailed pretty early into the listing, but never heard back.  Listing got removed at some point over night, so I'm guessing it's gone.  

Any lucky winners here?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> There was a Hiawatha Arrow posted near Des Moines in the Antiques section of CL for $250.  I emailed pretty early into the listing, but never heard back.  Listing got removed at some point over night, so I'm guessing it's gone.
> 
> Any lucky winners here?




Didn't know about it. I'd have gotten in my truck immediately and made that trip from stl. Rob.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 6, 2015)

got a picture of it?, wasn't me that got it.

Nick.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 6, 2015)

des moines antiques - craigslist. ... $250 Feb 4 1937 Hiawatha Arrow Bike $250 ( Ankeny) antiques - by owner · image 1 of 6. <. > Feb 4 Large Auction Waverly ...


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 6, 2015)

No photo, , no phone number, no address, no nothing.  Just the email link and the town it was in.

In the description something about it being his dad's bike and that his dad was in love with it, or something to that extent.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 6, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Didn't know about it. I'd have gotten in my truck immediately and made that trip from stl. Rob.




I calculated the trip from Philly to Ankeny at 15 1/2 hours.  Pretty sure I wouldn't have made it on time.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 6, 2015)

Any pics of the Arrow?


----------

